# حوادث الأجهزه النقاله (الموبايل)



## فرقد ش ن ج (18 أبريل 2010)

حوادث تسببت فيها أجهزة الهاتف النقال باشتعال النيران خلال عمليات التزود بالوقود .. 



الحالة الأولى: تم وضع جهاز الهاتف النقال على الغطاء الخلفي للسيارة خلال التزود بالوقود، وقد تسببت النيران الناتجة عن رنين الهاتف في تدمير السيارة وخزان الوقود. 
الحالة الثانية: أصيب وجه أحد الأشخاص بحروق بليغة عند اشتعال الأبخرة المنبعثة حين أجاب ذلك الشخص على الهاتف خلال تزويده السيارة بالوقود. 
الحالة الثالثة: أصيب شخص بحروق في أعلى ساقيه نتيجة اشتعال الأبخرة المنبعثة عندما تلقى الهاتف اتصالاً وهو في جيب الشخص خلال التزود بالوقود. 

يجب أن تعلم :
بإمكان جهاز الهاتف النقال أن يتسبب باشتعال الوقود والأبخرة المنبعثة. 
إن أجهزة الهاتف النقال التي تضيء عند تشغيلها أو عندما تتلقى مكالمة تطلق طاقة كافية لتوليد شرارة الاشتعال. 
يجب ألا يتم استخدام الهواتف النقالة في محطات الوقود أو عندما يتم تزويد الوقود لآلات الحصاد وجز الأعشاب أو القوارب والمعدات البحرية. 
يجب إغلاق جهاز الهاتف النقال وعدم استخدامه حول المواد الأخرى التي تتصاعد منها الأبخرة والغازات القابلة للاشتعال والغبار. (مثل المذيبات والمواد الكيميائية والغازات وحبيبات الغبار). 

هنالك أربع قواعد للتزود بالوقود بأمان :
إغلاق المحرك 
عدم التدخين 
عدم استخدام جهاز الهاتف النقال (ينبغي تركه داخل المركبة أو إغلاقه) 
عدم الدخول مرة أخرى إلى داخل المركبة خلال التزود بالوقود. 

هذا ويعمل السيد بوب رنكس من معهد معدات البترول لشن حملة لتوعية الناس بمخاطر الحريق الناتج عن 'الكهرباء الساكنة' عند مضخات تعبئة الوقود، وقد قامت شركته ببحث 150 حالة من تلك الحوادث، حيث تمخضت تلك الدراسات عن نتائج مذهلة 
أغلب تلك الحالات هي لأشخاص عادوا للدخول إلى المركبة ريثما يتم ضخ الوقود، وعند الانتهاء يقوم أولئك الأشخاص بالعودة لسحب فوهة الخرطوم حيث تشتعل النيران نتيجة الكهرباء الساكنة. 
أغلب أولئك الأشخاص ينتعلون أحذية ذات نعل مطاطية. 
أغلب الرجال لا يعودون إلى المركبة إلا عند الانتهاء من التزود بالوقود ولهذا فإنهم نادراً ما يواجهون هذا النوع من الحرائق. 
الامتناع المطلقً عن استخدام جهاز الهاتف النقال عند التزود بالوقود. 
إن الأبخرة والغازات المتصاعدة من الوقود هي التي تسبب الحريق حين تتعرض إلى الكهرباء الساكنة. 
في 29 حريقاً تم الدخول إلى المركبة مرة أخرى وتم لمس فوهة المضخة خلال تعبئة الوقود وذلك على اختلاف أنواعها ونماذجها ، وقد ألحقت بعض تلك الحرائق أضراراً فادحة بالمركبة والمحطة بالإضافة إلى الزبائن. 
17 من تلك المرافق اشتعلت قبل أو خلال أو في اللحظة التي تم فيها رفع غطاء الوقود وقبل أن يتم التزود بالوقود. ! 

ويؤكد السيد رنكس على ألا يتم في جميع الأحوال الدخول إلى المركبة خلال تعبئتها بالوقود. 
أما إذا اضطر الشخص في ظرف من الظروف إلى دخول المركبة خلال تعبئتها بالوقود فعليه أن يغلق باب المركبة مع التأكد من لمس معدن الباب قبل سحب خرطوم الوقود وذلك لتفريغ الشحنة الساكنة من الجسم قبل لمس الخرطوم. 
وكما ذكر سابقاً، فإن معهد معدات البترول مع شركات أخرى متعددة يحاولون جاهدين توعية الناس بهذا الخطر المحدق 

ترجمة حرفية من مقالة لموقع شركة شل للنفط -​


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (18 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذه المعلومات القيمة بارك الله فيك.


----------



## وردةالحياة (18 أبريل 2010)

باااااارك الله فيك


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (18 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخي ja far , مشكور اخي اخت وردة الحياة على الدعوات


----------



## safety113 (18 أبريل 2010)

موضوع ممتاز
شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة
واضف اليها حوادث انفجار المدخرات اثناء شحن جهاز الموبايل
وحوادث الاصابة التي لم تنفى ولم تؤكد بسبب الموجات
شكرا


----------



## ibrahim Abass (18 أبريل 2010)

*Statistic electricity*

Thank you for this subject.
Statistic electricity another source of ignition.
EN 1127-1 (5) lists some 13 groups of ignition source.
Area around benzene tank in car zone1.
That the flash point of benzene is: -11 C Explosion limits: 1.3 % - 8 % 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncFwVn2bTYs&feature=related


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (19 أبريل 2010)

موفق


----------



## عمروصلاح (19 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (19 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك
راينا الكثير من الفديو عن مثل هذه الحوادث
نتمنى من الناس أن يتعاملوا مع الخليوي مع ادراك خطورته


----------



## عبدالعزيز العبيدى (22 أبريل 2010)

مشكور جدا والله يحفض جميع المسلمين من كل مكروه


----------

